# Stanwell pipes - input?



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

I've been looking at Stanwell pipes and like a few different models. How do they rate if I may ask those who've had experience with them?

Thanks


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I think they are one of the bargains out there. I have two and they are both great smokers!!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I think they are one of the bargains out there. I have two and they are both great smokers!!


I second this. Got two. One fro flakes, and one for Vapers. Both excellent pipes.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Arizona said:


> I've been looking at Stanwell pipes and like a few different models. How do they rate if I may ask those who've had experience with them?
> 
> Thanks


i've had 4 to 6 of them. i currenly have 3 now, and smoke them regularly...
only 1 of them didn't smoke well, and i sent one to "mr.c" that smoked awesome. i use one specifically for G&H Dark Flake (small bowl).

i would recommend them as a good pipe for the price.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Stanwell Pipes, IMHO, are one of the best, if not the best, machine made pipe available, in their price range! Excellent pipes!!!

Johnny


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

Arizona said:


> I've been looking at Stanwell pipes and like a few different models. How do they rate if I may ask those who've had experience with them?
> 
> Thanks


I guess I bought my first Stanwell about 10 years ago and have added 3 more since and smoke all of them on a regular basis. IMO, dollar for dollar, probably the best value in a machine made briar on the market today.

Peterson, Tsuge, Butz-Choquin and several others manufacture very good machine made pipes in the same price range, but if I had to choose one, it would be the Stanwell.:tup

F. Prefect


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks for the quick replies, they sure do look very well made from pics I've seen. Never fondled one. 

What's best place to get one price-wise online? Any online discount places you'd suggest?


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

Arizona said:


> Thanks for the quick replies, they sure do look very well made from pics I've seen. Never fondled one.
> 
> What's best place to get one price-wise online? Any online discount places you'd suggest?


Take this with a grain of salt as I'm acquainted with one of the officers of the company, but I pay the same price as anyone else and have probably bought a half dozen or so pipes from them, both new and estate. Their estate pipes are in remarkably good condition and they always have new and estate pipes on sale that rotate on a weekly basis. Every pipe they sell is photographed from anywhere from one to five or six angles, and the pipe you see online is the exact pipe you will receive. No substitutions. http://www.smokingpipes.com/

F. Prefect


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I bought one last year for about $50. Nice looking pipe and a great smoker


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

Does anyone have one of the stanwell HCAs? How do they smoke for the price?


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Nutiket_32 said:


> Does anyone have one of the stanwell HCAs? How do they smoke for the price?


I really like that HCA pipe also, so interested in that question myself!

PS: I just picked up a used-but-mint Stanwell "Hans Christian Anderson" for $52.50 shipped to me via E-Bay!


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

Arizona said:


> I really like that HCA pipe also, so interested in that question myself!
> 
> PS: I just picked up a used-but-mint Stanwell "Hans Christian Anderson" for $52.50 shipped to me via E-Bay!


Nice. Is that the one that has the interchangeable Churchwarden stem? The wizard in me wants to knowp


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

Big T said:


> Nice. Is that the one that has the interchangeable Churchwarden stem? The wizard in me wants to knowp


yes...one long and one short


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

Arizona said:


> I really like that HCA pipe also, so interested in that question myself!
> 
> PS: I just picked up a used-but-mint Stanwell "Hans Christian Anderson" for $52.50 shipped to me via E-Bay!


Nice! I'll have to look for one. The regular price is a bit high for my budget,


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Nording also makes a "dual-stem" pipe, but i think their bowl is rather small.
my neighbor has a Bjarne churchwarden that is a very nice pipe in every way, they run a tad over $80 new.


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

Nutiket_32 said:


> Does anyone have one of the stanwell HCAs? How do they smoke for the price?


I have 2 of them, both smooth, and both smoke very well. One has some very distinctive flame grain covering most of the bowl, while the other has some excellent birdseye on one side and straight grain on the other. I probably use the churchwarden stem about 90% of the time, but they smoke equally well with the shorter stem. Since they are an older model, they have the silver colored metal band rather than the gold colored in use today.

When you can pick them up on sale I think they are an excellent buy. Almost 2 for the price of 1.:tup

F. Prefect


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

The best price I've seen them for is $112 so ya I think I did good. 

The seller told me he bought it in London in 1993 and it had two stems, however the long one was confiscated by the Homeland Security nazis at O'Hare airport last year cuz he had it in his shirt pocket and "it could be a blowgun"... HUH???


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

you can get NEW stanwell HCA's for around $100.
http://www.knoxcigar.com/sthachanivsa.html


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Here's my pipe from the pics the owner took...


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

IHT said:


> you can get NEW stanwell HCA's for around $100.
> http://www.knoxcigar.com/sthachanivsa.html


I would say 100.00 would be about as cheap as your going to find 'em now.
smokingpipes.com has the smooth priced at 132.50 and 119.50 for the rusticated, but they've had them on sale in the 100.00 range. Very nice pipe(s).

F. Prefect


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

for those of you with a hankerin for a churchwarden...
check out this page on Frenchy's website, down at the bottom.
http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php?crn=211&start=3


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

the one second from the bottom on the right looks pretty good.


----------

